# New Reviewer on Home Theater Shack!



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*New Reviewer on Home Theater Shack!*​
Hello all, please help me welcome Cory Phoenix as the newest member of the movie reviewer team here at Home Theater Shack. The competition was tough as there were several great reviews submitted, but in the end 'there could be only one', and yes, we did give him a great "initiation title" to review which he should have up in the next few days!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

lddude: Some of us haven't seen this movie in some time: please don't keep us in suspense for too long waiting for McCleod's arrival, Cory :neener: Looking forward to seeing your impression of this movie and review style :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats Cory! Looking forward to reading your reviews.:T


----------

